# Bleeding Gums in Puppy



## ksobba (Feb 28, 2007)

Less than a month ago my puppy (4 months) lost part of one of her back teeth. We watched her the rest of that day to make sure she didn't start acting in pain and to make sure she was still able to eat fine. Ever since she lost that tooth we check her month daily to make sure it's not infected. Well last week she lost the other part of the tooth but there looks like there is a tooth coming in which would explain why it fell out. We're not sure why it would come out in two pieces though so I'm thinking that there is still part of the tooth in the gums still. Well I noticed maybe 2 months ago that a few of her top front teeth were a little red but when I would check again there was nothing there.

Well about 30 minutes ago I had to run outside for about 10 minutes and when I came back in she had one of my bras and was chewing on it. When I grabbed it away from her I saw that there was blood all over it. I grabbed her and ran to check her month but there wasn't anything that looked wrong and when I rubbed my finger on her teeth I couldn't find any blood. So I decided that I would give her a couple of minutes. So I just checked her again and there is blood (very little but enough to scare me) coming from around her teeth and what looks like a open sore next to one of her big front teeth. WHAT IS GOING ON! We thought at first she was just losing her baby teeth but there is NO WAY this is her just losing her teeth. She doesn't act like she's in pain at all and if you touch her gums she doesn't seem to mind. She crews on EVERYTHING and this is a fairly new habit, maybe a month. 

So she's going to the vets on Monday but I'm trying to figure out what could be going on. So I'd love to know if anyone knows anything about gum disease or if you know what could be going on with my poor baby. Thanks!


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't think there has been enough time for gum disease to happen. She is at the same age as my pup when she started teething. The fact that the tooth came out in 2 pieces could be a freak thing. Does she get alot of rawhide type chews? My parents dog chewed on various rawhid chews and her gums would bleed from it, she was not in pain, they just would rub on it too much. If she is not in pain, I am sure she is fine till Monday. One thing I gave Lilly when she was teething was ice cubes. I also bought these fabric stick looking toys for puppys, soaked them in water and froze them as well. Oh & she did have a little blood when some of her teeth came out too.


----------



## ksobba (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah she's a freak for ice cubes so I guess she'll be getting more of those. You know I didn't think about it, probably cause I was freaking out, but she has a really small mouth and where the open sore if could easily be from her crewing on her bones. I didn't think about that, I won't dismiss it that easily but at least I can be calmer now lol. Thank you so much


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Just like human kids when they lose a tooth, there can be a small amount of bleeding at the site. Soemtimes there's just that last little thread of tissue holding the baby tooth. If the pup was chewing on something it may have been just enough to pull the tooth free and there was a little bleeding as the tissue broke free. 
I've had dogs, and kids LOL, lose teeth in two pieces. When the new tooth pushes thru, thus pushing out the baby tooth, sometimes the baby tooth cracks from the other tooth pushing or from something they chewed on. As long as you don't see a piece of baby tooth being retained by the gum tissue and getting infected looking (red, swollen, drainage, ewwww!) it sounds like everything is ok.


----------



## ksobba (Feb 28, 2007)

The thing that is scaring me is that she has blood around all of her teeth, not just when she breaks or loses one. She doesn't always have blood but there is quite a bit. I'd expect that after losing one tooth but theres blood around the base of most of her teeth. Thanks!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Monday will be here soon enough and you can ask the vet then. Every dog is so different.


----------

